# New 3M product for cleaning up scratches!



## pbird74 (Apr 4, 2007)

I went to LOWE'S the other day with the intent of purchasing the larger Scotchbrite pads (Type A Very Fine), but instead got these new blue foam pads with an abrasive surface called 3M "Sandblaster" Flexible finishing pads. I got the 400 grit (Extra Fine). They are already 2 1/4 inches wide, so you don't have to trim them before use. THEY ARE INCREDIBLE! Worked great on my Merlin. Light pressure seems to work fine. Give them a try.


----------

